# Simulador de circuitos con valvulas Termoionicas



## Alchemist13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hola. Estoy iniciandome en el mundillo de los amplificadores a valvulas y me gustaria saber si existe algun software tipo OrCAD o algo parecido que tenga simulacion de valvulas o librerias para OrCAD con valvulas.
Podria sustituirlas por FET's, pero si es posible simularlas mejor.
Gracias.


----------



## psychatog (Jul 1, 2010)

No hay simuladores?


----------

